# 1st anniversary



## MacDaddy (Jun 29, 2018)

Took possession of my Performance Model 3 in Rocklin, CA 1 year ago today. 24k miles and I’m still waiting on my Carbon Fiber Spoiler, Badges, and 3.0 hardware. Response to my email quires are of the “wait your turn nature”. Are others experiencing similar delays in getting these items? 
My closest service center is 70 miles away in Dublin, CA. I placed a service request a few months ago, drove to the appointment and was sent away empty handed. I’m 72 years old, love the car and would like to have the promised accessories and upgrade to 3.0 in my lifetime.


----------



## Bigriver (Jan 26, 2018)

MacDaddy said:


> Took possession of my Performance Model 3 in Rocklin, CA 1 year ago today. 24k miles and I'm still waiting on my Carbon Fiber Spoiler, Badges, and 3.0 hardware. Response to my email quires are of the "wait your turn nature". Are others experiencing similar delays in getting these items?
> My closest service center is 70 miles away in Dublin, CA. I placed a service request a few months ago, drove to the appointment and was sent away empty handed. I'm 72 years old, love the car and would like to have the promised accessories and upgrade to 3.0 in my lifetime.


I've not heard of anyone getting the 3.0 upgrade yet... except new builds in which it is original equipment now. Would certainly think they could have gotten to your spoiler by now though.

Happy anniversary anyways!


----------



## Achooo (Oct 20, 2018)

MacDaddy said:


> Took possession of my Performance Model 3 in Rocklin, CA 1 year ago today. 24k miles and I'm still waiting on my Carbon Fiber Spoiler, Badges, and 3.0 hardware. Response to my email quires are of the "wait your turn nature". Are others experiencing similar delays in getting these items?
> My closest service center is 70 miles away in Dublin, CA. I placed a service request a few months ago, drove to the appointment and was sent away empty handed. I'm 72 years old, love the car and would like to have the promised accessories and upgrade to 3.0 in my lifetime.


I would try to make another service appointment through the app. Then, about one week before the appointment, call the service center directly and make sure that they have the parts. This is how I approached it with success in Orange County, CA. I don't think you would be able to get the HW3 yet as I've heard no buzz about any upgrades. However, the badge and spoiler should certainly be attainable. Keep us updated!


----------



## GeoJohn23 (Oct 16, 2018)

I took delivery of mine nearly a year ago (last day of September) and also have Dublin CA as my closest service center (although less than 5 miles away from my home) and also have not yet gotten my badge or spoiler (nor FSD Computer, but as said above, the computer upgrade isn’t really expected yet). I’ve stopped in to the service center several times, and reached out to Tesla online support a couple of times - most recently about 1-2 weeks ago and received the following:

“Thank you for contacting Tesla regarding your Performance Spoiler and Badging. We do apologize for the delay in getting these installed and any frustrations this delay has caused. We have experienced some challenges and have been unable to install these items as quickly as we were expecting to, but have been able to ramp up our shipment of these products to our service centers recently. We are shipping yours to your preferred service center and they will reach out to you to schedule an appointment once they have received them. Your service center already has an open work order to do the install once they get your parts. I don't have a specific date for you but we are striving to get these installs completed as quickly as possible. Please ensure your contact information is up to date on the website as that is the information your service center will be using to reach out to you once they get your parts.”

So pretty much a “you’ll get it when we get to you”. Certainly frustrating seeing a bunch of newer cars around with these parts installed on them....


----------



## VoltageDrop (Sep 16, 2018)

I totally agree with you! I am also going on one year now and still haven't gotten these items that are OWED to us. I got frustrated enough that I just bought an aftermarket spoiler myself......BUT I still absolutely want them. I think this is absolutely ridiculous....where are they getting them from....MARS??? I too have reached out to them (service center and online) and have gotten the run-around....your post just reminded me of how frustrated I am and I just sent another online message.....we'll see how this goes now....I will probably get the same canned comment that you posted above.......


----------



## Mr. Spacely (Feb 28, 2019)

@VoltageDrop Perhaps Tesla was upset you scarred the face of your car with a logo. LOL


----------



## VoltageDrop (Sep 16, 2018)

Mr. Spacely said:


> @VoltageDrop Perhaps Tesla was upset you scarred the face of your car with a logo. LOL


........perhaps..........


----------

